# Clear fluid in goat teats



## Ernesto Gomez (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a 3 or 4 year old Nubian goat who I think is bred & today I decided to hand milk her because I noticed her udder got a little bigger & all that came out was a clear fluid. Should I be concerned


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If she hasn't had her kids yet i wouldn't be milking her out unless there is a risk of an infection or mastitis. Do you know how far along she is in her pregnancy? If she has had her kids did she ever produce colostrum? Kids need that, it is a thick yellowish milk that the newborns need.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If she has had her kids, i would milk all of the clear fluid out


----------



## Ernesto Gomez (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm not sure how far along she is but I know she's had kid before


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So if she is still pregnant I wouldn't milk her out. If her udder feels hot and hard then go ahead and milk her out because there is a risk of mastitis, wich is very painful for the doe. She should be alright.
Good luck during kidding time!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The clear fluid is normal! Leave her alone you can't get milk from her right now. Her udder got bigger because she is pregnant and might be a month or two from kidding.


----------



## Ernesto Gomez (Jan 4, 2019)

Ok thank you so much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Don't milk preggo goats.
It may introduce bacteria into her udder.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome @Ernesto Gomez to TGS. Don't milk a pregnant goat, and please don't post multiple threads about the same problem. It really confuses the issue. This isn't like a facebook posting, where you make a different post every time you come on. It's more like you stick with each thread for a single issue and that way, everyone sees what everyone is posting and corrections can be made.
We're glad you are here.


----------

